# Website hochladen



## Professor Frink (22. August 2009)

Hi,
ich bin Anfänger und wollte wissen wie ich eine selbstprogrammierte Website hochladen kann.
Also ich hab jetzt in einem Ordner die ganzen Bilder und einzelnen Seiten, wie kann ich die jetzt hochladen  ?
danke schonmal


----------



## jetztaber (22. August 2009)

Im allgemeinen und auch im besonderen werden diese Daten via FTP auf den dafür vorgesehenen Webspace Deines Providers hochgeladen. Das ist nichts anderes als ein Kopiervorgang von Deinem Rechner in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis auf dem Rechner (Server) Deines Providers mit Hilfe eines FTP-Programms.


----------



## Chrissyx (22. August 2009)

Das geht entweder mit einem FTP Programm (z.B. FileZilla) oder per Web-FTP, wenn dein Anbieter das unterstützt.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. August 2009)

ja du kannst das alles auf ein ftp-server hochladen Kostenloser Webspace & Fotos | Funpic.de der is zum beispiel kostenlos und dann kannste noch ne weiterleitung von einer .de seite erstellen


----------



## Mexxim (23. August 2009)

funpic hat aber werbung drauf, bplaced.net ist meines erachtens besser..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (23. August 2009)

Ich würde sagen meistens über  FTP (File Tranfering Protokol) is gibt allerdings Hoster die auch mit HTTP arbeiten allerdisngs bringt das net viel wenn du viele dateien hast da die uploads meistens eine begrenste Größe haben sollen und das Uploaden so zur hölle wird !!! (Ich bevorzuge Filezilla ist sehr einfach zu bedienen).


----------



## xR4Y (26. August 2009)

mal eine frage weiß jemand ein Webspace Anbieter (kostenlosen) auf dem externe MySQL-Server Zugriffe erlaubt sind??
Will mit einem selbst geschriebenen Programm auf einen Server von überall zugreifen können aber auch später eine Hompage hinzufügen....


----------



## geforceeee (27. August 2009)

Man kann keine Website programmieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nur so eine kleine Anmerkung!

lg, geforceeee


----------



## Fr33dom (28. August 2009)

geforceeee schrieb:


> Man kann keine Website programmieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nur so eine kleine Anmerkung!
> 
> lg, geforceeee



Toller Beitrag...

--- 

Zum Thread: Das dürfte schwierig werden, v.a im Hinblick auf die Sicherheit. Reichen dir die integrierten MySQL-Datenbanken von funpic und Co. nicht?


----------



## lazy (28. August 2009)

Hast du dir denn schon einen Server gesucht oder hast du erstmal nur die Webseiten geschrieben und willst sie *irgendwo* hochladen=?

MfG lazy


----------



## midnight (29. August 2009)

Interessant, wie man es schafft Webentwicklung zu machen, ohne dabei FTP etc. zu streifen. Oder hast du dir eine Homepage in Programmen wie Frontpage "programmiert"?

Generell würde ich immer Webspace mit einer Domain KAUFEN. Da hast du deine eigene Domain, einen immer verfügbaren Server, E-Mail-Adressen, MySQL-Datenbanken etc. Gibts alles schon ab 2 - 3 € im Monat. Ich zahle bei all-inkl.com 8€ und die sind spitze.

so far


----------



## Webstyler (31. August 2009)

Muss Midnight da zustimmen, würde auch en Anbieter nehmen und auch mich würde es interessieren wie du ne HP programmiert hast.


----------



## Snade (4. September 2009)

geforceeee schrieb:


> Man kann keine Website programmieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nur so eine kleine Anmerkung!
> 
> lg, geforceeee



Erklär mir das bitte mal


----------



## midnight (4. September 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> Erklär mir das bitte mal



Quark. Nur weil html nicht kompiliert wird. Programmieren musst du trotzdem...

so far


----------

